# Catachan Interactive painter



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Well I as sniffing about the UK GW site when I bumped into this Catachan interactive painter


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome find!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice. I think they have a genestealer colorer too somewhere.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is cool, I'm glad that they are bringing out more interactive painters. Sure it an't on the level of the B&C one but they are still good for getting the general idea of the scheme.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Where'd you see the Genestealer colourer, Cadian81st?
Like, on the UK, US or Australian etc. site?


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

that marine painter on B&C is good stuff I just wish the paint pallet was easier to use and "I wish" GW would do a painter like that 

Wow I wish and GW normally do not mix :? :roll:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Lol, just found that one today, simple but very useful tools those interactive painters!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

faol said:


> that marine painter on B&C is good stuff I just wish the paint pallet was easier to use and "I wish" GW would do a painter like that
> 
> Wow I wish and GW normally do not mix :? :roll:


Funny for me they very often mix, infact they mix together all the time.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice find. Wonder if there is a Cadian one somewhere around.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Aye you mean the standard one?


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nice find. Wonder if there is a Cadian one somewhere around.


And because you asked for it  
Cadian Painter


----------



## tabletop_wargames (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn too bad these links are all dead now. 2 years later.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

I remember the old Cadian painter. Helped me pick my army colours I use today. I also miss how each article had a little short story introduction. I think my favourite was that Tau battlefield reporter one.


----------

